# Truck shopping



## EarthWorks (Mar 14, 2000)

looking for a new truck. I would like to try a diesel. What gear ratio would best fill my needs? My average trailer load is about 10k lbs. Also, customer of mind told me about a chip that he put in his powerstroke. Said it would get up and go. Does anyone know about these? What do they do to mpg? Those prices sure are steep on these trucks but I guess i think I deserve it.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

One Model for you.

F 550 PSD. Will tow 10K no problem.

Geoff


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

New chevy HD. Will tow 22K gvcw.Only available with 3.73 gears.
With more power and better auto tranny than ford or dodge.
Dino


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

Dino, you've got to be kidding! I drive a Ford F250 powerstroke, I also drive a Chevy diesel almost daily, no comparison! The Ford has MUCH more power, the Chevy's are slow! When the new Chevy's come out with the Duramax & Allison trans, then it might be another story. I do have the Superchip, it has the 50HP/100 pound torque program and makes a big difference. I get 13MPG towing, 16 city, and around 20 highway at 70 mph, or 21.7 @ 65 mph.

EarthWorks, go to http://www.ford-diesel.com and search, you will find all the answers you need. 

Ray


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

"When the new Chevy's come out with the Duramax & Allison trans, then it might be another story."

GM made big promises when they introduced the 6.5 back when. *Bzzzzz* you lose. No competition when put up against Navistar or Cummins. FYI this Allison is purported to be the Allison 1000, its ability to handle torque isnt any higher than the present corporate auto trans just different ratios and a lot heavier weight-wise. Now, if you want to see a nice auto trans you should drive the Allison 10-speed mated with a Cat 425hp.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I was referring to the new Duramax Allison combo. Yes it will smoke the other two stock diesels from dodge and Ford.
I have read all the articles from inddependant publications,
and they all say ford and dodge have alot of catching up to do. Also by 2003 GM will have a line of trucks in the 450-550 gvw ranges with 4x4, so that should be great for everyone. Competition breeds better trucks for us all.
BTW dodge will be using the 1000 series tranny in the new 2003 trucks that they are releasing, and ford/International is developing a 6.0 liter PS that has specs very similar and constucted like the new duramax. So the future has been seen and it is GM baby.
Dino


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Dino,you talk about the D-max as if its here in present time,it is the future and he needs a truck now,so who cares if its got 800hp,if you cant get it when you need it,its not the best truck.GM has missed the boat,it passed a long time ago,now i think its too late for them to catch it.If his average load is 10000lbs, I wouldnt want a 1 ton,id want something a little beefier so when hes got a heavy load it'll do the job.The new 3500 still has 16" wheels and they squish a lot more than 19.5's with a at least 5tons of trailer out back.Geoff said it best F550 with 4.88 or 4.10 if they have them available at that time(they are a new option).


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

yea but they are fords

he should buy chevy.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

That statement needs some facts to back it up. You need to understand that all trucks are built well. Ford offers the highest gvws right now, and buying a chevy will not equal that. Some guys have good luck with chevys, others like myself have good luck with fords, and other have good luck with dodge. 

So don't start a chevy vs ford war, that could last for years.

Geoff


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Just be sure that ford isnt hiding something that may be a defect. Like I dont know that Explorers may flip over with firestone tires. I think we have just heard the tip of the iceberg on this one.


----------

